# ACTHA rides



## luvdogz (Oct 11, 2010)

will be doing my first actha ride this weekend.

I notice it's mostly women riding - lol.

Can anyone give me a general idea of what the rides are like? I know what they do since i've seen their website (obstacle vidios and all). But what is the general feel of the event - casual or what?

Also, how many riders are riding English? Their videos show english riders so i can tell they encourage that.

thanks


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

never been to one (none are close to me), but very interested to hear about your experience this weekend. good luck!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a couple of friends that are members and ride them (the competitions). They LOVE it and tell me its very casual~They all ride western here. (Texas) Not sure where you are so maybe that's why....I never saw any english riders in the videos. (Guess I'll look again) Anyway, have fun and let us all know if you had a good time!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

In our area, Washington state, there are a fair number of riders who ride CTRides in an English saddle. Not to worry. From what I have heard, it's about having fun, really. would love to hear how it goes fro you when it's done.


----------



## luvdogz (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks everyone - i'm in AZ. The ride is 10 minutes from me so it would be stupid not to try it. Trail riding is my discipline really since my goal is to just be a better rider in general. Plus i'm learning to train also - boy, is that fun!!

The English riders show up in all the "obstacle" videos. They use an adult English rider, an adult Western rider and a junior English rider to demonstrate the obstacles and the thinking that goes with the scoring. Seems like a simple ride with beautiful scenery.

Their website is incredibly slow though. I could take a bath waiting for the pages to turn!

www.achta.us


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

By all means go and enjoy a ride that 10 minutes from you.

And if you decide you want a little more of ride, Look up the NATRC calendar. they do a lot of competitive trail rides up in the Four Corners Area. They two different types of competitive Trail Rides. ACTHA is usually 6 miles and a couple of hours vs NATRC being all weekend and 20-25 miles per day.


----------



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

i haven't done any CTR yet but am hoping to this summer. i ride western but have an endurance saddle for my horse. From what i've heard, the ACTHA rides are pretty casual: short, not many specific rules, etc. I hope you have fun!


----------

